# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal pencinta koi

## ecak yahya

Salam, nama saya ecak yahya, salah satu dari sekian banyak orang yang mencintai keindahan ciptaan Tuhan melalui gradasi2 wrna dan corak ikan koi.

semoga forum ini dapat bermanfaat untuk proses pembelajaran, informasi, dan wadah silaturahim sesama pencinta koi nusantara. sukses selalu untuk kita semua. 

Ecak Yahya
maros, sulawesi selatan

----------


## david_pupu

salam kenal om welcome to kois

----------


## showa

selamat datang om Yahya dari sulawesi, silahkan di baca baca isi forum nya semoga dapat membuat om nyaman dan tambah suka akan memelihara ikan koi.

----------

